# [sondage] Etes-vous E/P ou P/D ?



## gKatarn (30 Octobre 2009)

Suite à un déjeuner entre membres éminents de la communauté MacG à savoir Gente Dame Craquounette, Bassman, Fab'Fab, Khyu (et son tabouret) Ponkhead et moi-même, nous nous sommes penchés sur une question existentielle : êtes-vous _entrée / plat_ ou _plat / dessert_ ?   

Bien évidemment, en dehors de toutes considérations telles que kir ou martini, vin blanc ou vin rouge et j'en passe.

Fab' se sentait plutôt _entrée / plat_  mais devant 5 autres fervents adorateurs du _plat / dessert_, il a fermé sa g....  :love:


Alors, hein E/P ou P/D ?


----------



## Arlequin (30 Octobre 2009)

E/P

je ne suis pas fanatique du sucré

y'a aussi la variante E/P/F  que j'aime assez


----------



## Bassman (30 Octobre 2009)

Je confirme ce que j'ai dit ce midi : Plat/Dessert, même si j'ai pas fini les profiteroles* 


* En même temps, la glace caramel&#8230;


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Octobre 2009)

Et le digeo alors?


----------



## gKatarn (30 Octobre 2009)

Toi le E/P refoulé, la ramène pas   

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h33 ----------




Arlequin a dit:


> y'a aussi la variante E/P/F



Certes, mais pas dans le sondage


----------



## Arlequin (30 Octobre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Certes, mais pas dans le sondage



fromage hein, pas fille


----------



## krystof (30 Octobre 2009)

Une entrée, qui se résume généralement à un whisky ou bourbon
1 plat + vin (préférence pour le Côte du Rhône, mais ouvert à toute proposition)
1 dessert, qui lui s'oriente plutôt vers Cognac... voire deux


----------



## Nus prod. (30 Octobre 2009)

P/D, définitivement !

HS : Mais avec mes origines Franc-Comtoise, un p'tit bout d'fromage entre les deux, j'suis pas contre...


----------



## Romuald (30 Octobre 2009)

Plutôt E/P, comme Louis XIV 



> Louis XIV .../... voyait arriver 13 heures, lheure du repas, dun vrai repas.
> *Potage* : 2 vieux chapons, 4 perdrix et des légumes.
> *Entrées* : Elles étaient nombreuses et principalement composées de volaille, pigeons, poulets, chapons, perdrix, dindons sans oublier un quartier de veau de 20 livres, le tout relevé de truffes et aromates divers.
> *Le plat principal* comprenait deux chapons gras, neuf poulets, neuf pigeons, deux jeunes chapons, six perdrix et quatre tourtes.
> ...



Moyen, le dessert


----------



## yvos (30 Octobre 2009)

c'est quand même terriblement mesquin d'avoir à choisir


----------



## mado (30 Octobre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Suite à un déjeuner entre membres éminents de la communauté MacG à savoir Gente Dame Craquounette, Bassman, Fab'Fab, Khyu (et son tabouret) Ponkhead et moi-même, nous nous sommes penchés sur une question existentielle : êtes-vous _entrée / plat_ ou _plat / dessert_ ?



Pas mal de desserts appétissants en tous cas autour de cette table


----------



## gKatarn (30 Octobre 2009)

Certes, mais je dois donc dénoncer mon petit camarade Bassou qui a essayé de nous faire croire qu'il a un vrai métier, sinon c'était E/P/D   

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h48 ----------




mado a dit:


> Pas mal de desserts appétissants en tous cas autour de cette table



Le tabouret de Khyu ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2009)

Ce fut effectivement P/D pour moi.
Si mon grand-père avait été hongrois, j'aurais bien aussi pris une *E*ntrée et du from*A*ge, mais bon...


----------



## yvos (30 Octobre 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Si mon grand-père avait été hongrois, j'aurais bien aussi pris une *E*ntrée et du from*A*ge, mais bon...



C'est tout ce que t'as à dire pour ta Défense???


----------



## le_magi61 (30 Octobre 2009)

je suis plutot EPAD (Entrée, Plat, Alcool et Dessert)


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2009)

J'ai décidé de renoncer à prendre une entrée car je ne voulais pas que sa dégustation soit entachée de doute quand à ma capacité à la digérer.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (30 Octobre 2009)

Et le A de apéro ? le D du digestif ? :mouais:


----------



## gKatarn (30 Octobre 2009)

Coca et limonade pour toi ?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (30 Octobre 2009)

Ouai, bien entendu


----------



## naas (30 Octobre 2009)

p/d, je suis définitivement 
parce que les salades paysannes, niçoises, nordique, sicilienne, ça saoule au bout d'un moment.
et puis finir par un bon gros plat, pas pour moi :style:


----------



## Grug (30 Octobre 2009)

E/P !
P/D c'est pour les tarlouzes !


----------



## naas (30 Octobre 2009)

Grug a dit:


> P/D c'est pour les tarlouzes !


 J'ai pas osé


----------



## tirhum (30 Octobre 2009)

mado a dit:


> Pas mal de desserts appétissants en tous cas autour de cette table


Je ne vois que de l'indigeste, sauf une... 



naas a dit:


> parce que les salades paysannes, niçoises, nordique, sicilienne, ça saoule au bout d'un moment.


Change de resto...


----------



## naas (30 Octobre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Je ne vois que de l'indigeste, sauf une...
> 
> Change de resto...


remarque tu as la même chose pour les desserts:
tarte au pomme
glaces
fromage blanc avec coulis
ile flottante
crème brulée
parfait chocolat
profiteroles

si tu vas dans un chinois:
lichee
fruits frais
les 'spices de baton au miel avec des graines de sesame

ça vous dit rien ?


----------



## tirhum (30 Octobre 2009)

Tu es un peu réducteur...  



P.S : pour le "chinois", ok !...


----------



## naas (30 Octobre 2009)

je parle des restos pour "bouffer" à midi hein, pas ceux que tu te fais sur le compte de la boite parce que tu invites des cop euh clients   
mais c'est pas la même ligue :style:


----------



## Bassman (30 Octobre 2009)

naas a dit:


> remarque tu as la même chose pour les desserts:
> tarte au pomme
> glaces
> fromage blanc avec coulis
> ...



C'est exactement ça


----------



## Arlequin (30 Octobre 2009)

bon les lascars, les potos de la téci, les enculeurs de mouches, pour le prochain lunch, pourriez prévenir qques heures avant siouplait ? histoire d'avoir le temps de faire bxl-paris ? merci d'avance 

nan, sérieux, j'aimerais bien :love:


----------



## naas (30 Octobre 2009)

tiens d'ailleurs faut que j'organise quelque chose dans le sud avant la fin de l'année :style:


----------



## Arlequin (30 Octobre 2009)

naas a dit:


> tiens d'ailleurs faut que j'organise quelque chose dans le sud avant la fin de l'année :style:



why not...but...

le sud de quoi


----------



## naas (30 Octobre 2009)

Arlequin a dit:


> why not...but...
> 
> le sud de quoi


marseille ou aix en provence en grimpant la sainte victoire par exemple


----------



## Arlequin (30 Octobre 2009)

naas a dit:


> marseille ou aix en provence en grimpant la sainte victoire par exemple



yeps, je prends

vais faire un saut de puce dans le massif des maures très bientôt .... qui sait...


----------



## naas (30 Octobre 2009)

Arlequin a dit:


> yeps, je prends
> 
> vais faire un saut de puce dans le massif des maures très bientôt .... qui sait...



dis moi quand et je lance le truc, il faut le faire quelques semaines avant quand même 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h58 ----------

hop hop


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2009)

Oula   
La Horde© qui organiserait des AES ? 
Mais vous avez rêvé, là  C'est pas possible d'y croire réellement 

Bref&#8230; PPF : E/P définitivement. Fab'Fab est un homme de goût je le savais de toutes façons. Les autres c'est que des baltringues consensuels aux bouches sucrées. Les hommes, les vrais, ils sentent l'ail et l'oignon. Pas la vanille et le caramel ! Bordel !


----------



## naas (1 Novembre 2009)

Rijsel_Katrol a dit:


> Oula
> La Horde© qui organiserait des AES ?
> Mais vous avez rêvé, là  C'est pas possible d'y croire réellement


c'est la frange sudiste indépendantiste qui organise cette AES :style:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2009)

C'est de cette demande là dont je parlais.



Arlequin a dit:


> bon les lascars, les potos de la téci, les enculeurs de mouches, pour le prochain lunch, pourriez prévenir qques heures avant siouplait ? histoire d'avoir le temps de faire bxl-paris ? merci d'avance
> 
> nan, sérieux, j'aimerais bien :love:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2009)

Je suis P/D.

A+


----------



## gKatarn (1 Novembre 2009)

Rijsel_Katrol a dit:


> Fab'Fab est un homme de goût



Mouahahahahahahaha... quand on écoute çà







on ne peut pas être un homme de goût   

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h41 ----------




Rijsel_Katrol a dit:


> E/P définitivement.



Bon t'es privé de tiramisu ce midi


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2009)

Rijsel_Katrol a dit:


> Les hommes, les vrais, ils sentent l'ail et l'oignon. Pas la vanille et le caramel ! Bordel !



Ça, c'est parce que tu ne connais pas la glace à l'oignon cru ou le clafoutis aux gousses d'ail entières !
De vrais dessert de P/D !


----------



## naas (1 Novembre 2009)

Scuden a dit:


> Je suis P/D.
> 
> A+



ahhhh boooonnnnnn ?


----------



## bokeh (1 Novembre 2009)

E/P !!! Le dessert... n'est pas à la carte.


----------



## Sindanárië (1 Novembre 2009)

moi j'aime pas les chiens


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2009)

naas a dit:


> ahhhh boooonnnnnn ?



J'aime bien les desserts mais je n'en tire pas un titre de gloriole pour autant ... big ventre quoi

A+


----------



## doudou83 (1 Novembre 2009)

moi c'est E/P et vers 16h un p'tit goûter .......


----------



## Craquounette (1 Novembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Fab' se sentait plutôt _entrée / plat_  mais devant 5 autres fervents adorateurs du _plat / dessert_, il a fermé sa g....  :love:
> 
> 
> Alors, hein E/P ou P/D ?



Très sincèrement, s'il y avait eu de vraies entrées (et pas des tomates farcies ou une salade verte), j'aurais opté pour un E/P  Mais bon, la carte ne m'inspirant guère, j'ai opté pour la deuxième version pour une seule chose : j'étais absolument sure qu'il y aurait des fromages en dessert étant dans LE pays des fromages non non ceci n'est absolument pas démago  ! Au moment de la commande, j'avoue avoir été 1. surprise 2. prise au dépourvue 3. terriblement déçue de ce grave manquement! Donc si pour la prochaine fois il serait possible de manger dans un resto avec une carte correcte...


----------



## Bassman (1 Novembre 2009)

Prochaine fois Lulu, on se fait ça sur un moment ou j'ai du temps, parce que là c'était un poil court :mouais:

Avec entrée - plat - frometon - dessert.


----------



## doudou83 (2 Novembre 2009)

bon , c'est bien , vous avez bien cassé la croûte mais comme liquide il y avait quoi ????
là aussi c'était eau et vin ou l'un des deux ??:rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (2 Novembre 2009)

Vin ou vin


----------



## doudou83 (2 Novembre 2009)

Ahhh , voilà des gens sérieux.....:love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Novembre 2009)

Je n'aime pas cette manière déguisée de parler d'informatique au bar!


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2009)

Abricotine, aussi.


----------



## gKatarn (5 Novembre 2009)

Ah, t'es pas à la grenadine, gamin ?


----------



## Amok (5 Novembre 2009)

:sleep:


----------



## Luc G (5 Novembre 2009)

Autant le sujet est passionnant, autant le sondage me semble réducteur : choisir entre charybde et Scylla, c'est quand même déprimant. Personnellement, ce que je préfère c'est : hors d'oeuvre/entrée/plat/fromage/dessert. D'ailleurs on m'a dit qu'il fallait équilibrer et donc éviter de faire des impasses.

(Bien évidemment, il arrive que le manque de temps, etc. empêche de se conformer à ce programme mêlant le rationnel et le plaisir mais ce n'est plus un choix, c'est une contrainte )


----------



## gKatarn (5 Novembre 2009)

Le sondage est volontairement réducteur (sinon on prend tous E/P/F/D et c'est réglé  ), justement à cause souvent du manque de temps dans nos vies trépidantes 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h19 ----------

Et çà ne concerne en général que le resto du midi : le soir, on a plus de temps   


D'ailleurs, quand je vois çà 





Bassman a dit:


> Prochaine fois Lulu, on se fait ça sur un moment ou j'ai du temps, parce que là c'était un poil court :mouais:
> 
> Avec entrée - plat - frometon - dessert.



et au vu du peu de temps dont dispose Bassou pour bâffrer le midi, ce sera sans doute un soir


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Novembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> D'ailleurs, quand je vois çà
> 
> et au vu du peu de temps dont dispose Bassou pour bâffrer le midi, ce sera sans doute un soir



Ou on étale sur deux midis:
le premier: entrée plat
le deuxième fromage dessert et café


----------



## Amok (5 Novembre 2009)




----------



## gKatarn (5 Novembre 2009)

Ils ne t'ont pas laissé assez dormir à l'hospice ?


----------



## Amok (5 Novembre 2009)

J'attends juste que l'on me réveille pour m'expliquer en quoi ce fil est plus intéressant que d'autres, nombreux, que vous avez flingués simplement parce qu'ils avaient le défaut d'être ouverts par des membres moins anciens que vous. Ca rale à tout va sur la modération du bar, sur sa pauvreté, sur son manque d'intérêt, mais quand je lis les pages qui s'enfilent sur celui-ci...


----------



## Aladdin Sane (5 Novembre 2009)

Amok a dit:


> quand je lis les pages qui s'enfilent sur celui-ci...


Tant que c'est que des pages...


----------



## Sindanárië (5 Novembre 2009)

Amok, c'est de la diffamation, j'ai pas fait encore de tournantes sur des nioubes ici, donc je n'ai rien enfilé   par ce que il n'y a que des vieux, des vieux beaux, des blondasses, des pouilleux, peut être un corse, qui ne save que lécher de l'arcopal dans des buvettes à chtouille d'estomac surgelé micro ondes... Bain marie quand c'est grand luxe.


----------



## naas (5 Novembre 2009)

par contre ce que j'ai remarqué c'est les cafés gourmand, c'est en fait un bon principe car extrait de la vraie vie:

lui " un dessert ? "
moi "non merci un café
et hop le dessert passe à la trappe, tandis que maintenant le dialogue continue:
lui "un café gourmand monsieur ?"
moi "ah oui"
le client (moi) est content et le restaurateur (lui) aussi vu que la note est plus grande qu'un simple café


----------



## gKatarn (5 Novembre 2009)

Oui, mais y a l'option dessert suivi d'un café gourmand :rose:


----------



## naas (5 Novembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Oui, mais y a l'option dessert suivi d'un café gourmand :rose:


Rien que l'idée, j'ai l'estomac plein :rateau:


----------

